# HELP! Deleted Google calendar online!



## Paxdad (Sep 5, 2011)

I have accidentally deleted a Google Calendar while online at google. Com. Is there any way to recover it??

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## codesplice (Oct 21, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## Paxdad (Sep 5, 2011)

Was afraid of that.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

